# Is Investec.ie the worst web site ever.



## BOXtheFOX (12 May 2009)

I have been trying to get details of current deposit rates from www.investec.ie but so far all I can get is a picture of the cliffs of Moher. Is it me?


----------



## mathepac (12 May 2009)

Yes.


----------



## justsally (12 May 2009)

It's not the a very user friendly site. If you still want to check out the deposit rates

1. Open site and click on top right hand corner -drop down menu for "Ireland"

2. Click on "menu" on left hand side.

3. Click on "private banking".

4. When that opens you will see
" Whether you're considering of availing of our wealth management, or cash deposits or treasury services, or are looking for entrepreneurial business finance, we can steer you to financial success."

5. click on "cash deposits" and voila - there's the 12 month rate fixed rate deposit, and the Euro 1 month rate....hmmmm, no a sign of the 6 mths rate

no bother *cough* *splutter* well not much


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 May 2009)

Mmmm! Thanks justsally........ It's a nice picture though.

Anyhow Investec appear to have a pretty good product at 4.5% for a year compared to others.


----------



## justsally (12 May 2009)

*lol* "a nice picture though*

cheers


----------



## Darando (12 May 2009)

justsally said:


> 5. click on "cash deposits" and voila - there's the 12 month rate fixed rate deposit, and the Euro 1 month rate....hmmmm, no a sign of the 6 mths rate




When you click "wealth management" scroll down and you will see a link for "deposit rates" - click this and it brings up a menu which has tabs on the top for :

Deposits
Open a Deposit account
12 Month Fixed Term
6 Month Fixed Term
1 Month Notice



As I said they are still quoting 4.25% for 6 months. 4.5% for 12 months and 3.25% for 1 month notice.


----------



## OPTIMUM (12 May 2009)

I refer a previous post of mine - how is this Bank are paying 3% over market - are their borrowers sub-prime ?? Their rates seem a bit out there still.

On a separate note i have to compliment them on their wesbite imagery -  a clever "attempt" to make a UK branch of a South African Bank in Ireland (phew) to look local. Their zebra must be getting a little tired. ;-)


----------



## justsally (13 May 2009)

Is it unusual for a South African bank to fall under the English banking guarantee scheme.?


----------



## Lightning (13 May 2009)

Their website is awful, but has improved! Hopefully, they are in the process of setting up online account access. 

Investec have recently sent me documents saying their 6 month term deposit rate is 4.00%, not 4.25%. I am fairly sure they have just not updated their website. 



> Is it unusual for a South African bank to fall under the English banking guarantee scheme.?



Any bank registered in the UK can fall under the scheme. I think they are the only South African bank under the scheme. 



> I refer a previous post of mine - how is this Bank are paying 3% over market - are their borrowers sub-prime ?? Their rates seem a bit out there still.



They offer market leading rates in the UK (they are always in the top 5 UK best buys) and have been in and out of the best buys for some time here now as well. 

They are one of the few banks actually lending money at the moment but at a premium.


----------



## justsally (13 May 2009)

Thanks for that very comprehensive and helpful reply.   Hope I'm  right in believing that Investec is the best place to put E50,000 for 6 months. 

Would you be good enough to explain to me what penalty we would incur  if we put the E50,000 in for a year but had to withdraw it early.  Hope I'm not complicating matters with this question.

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (13 May 2009)

Your 50,000 EUR is 100% UK state guaranteed. It is very very safe. 

Investec let you withdraw up to 20% of your deposit without condition (at least they used to let you anyway).


----------



## justsally (13 May 2009)

A helpful reply as usual.  Thanks


----------



## meatmonger (13 May 2009)

is the title of this thread not defamation?


----------



## Mercantilist (13 May 2009)

meatmonger said:


> is the title of this thread not defamation?


No because firstly its an opinion, not a statement of fact.

And secondly, defamation applies to people not organisations.

And thirdly, even if it were defamation, free speech is a basic human right.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (14 May 2009)

fungus said:


> Their website is awful, but has improved!
> 
> Investec have recently sent me documents saying their 6 month term deposit rate is 4.00%, not 4.25%. I am fairly sure they have just not updated their website.


 
If this is the improved version I would hate to have seen the old one.

Yes their 6 month rate is 4% and not 4.25%. When I spoke to them on the phone they didn't seem aware that their website was still quoting the old rate.

Incidentally when I rang just to confirm current rates, the person on reception put me through to a voicemail. I had to ring back to be put through to a person. I don't understand why the receptionist does not have a laminate beside her with the current rates available. I think they only have 3 products after all?


----------



## Lightning (14 May 2009)

I have sent a query to their group address deposits@investec.ie asking why their website was displaying a different rate to the rate advertised.


----------



## Lightning (16 May 2009)

Their response was that the rate on their website is 4.00%, not 4.25% and I am probably clicking on "an old link" 

I have sent them a screenprint of their own website.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (16 May 2009)

fungus said:


> Their response was that the rate on their website is 4.00%, not 4.25% and I am probably clicking on "an old link"
> 
> I have sent them a screenprint of their own website.


 
Isn't it just incredible?  Wouldn't you think that somebody there might actually go through the process of looking at their own website from the customers perspective?


----------



## Coolaboy (16 May 2009)

Who is offering the best 6 month deposit now?


----------



## Lightning (16 May 2009)

Coolaboy said:


> Who is offering the best 6 month deposit now?



Investec @ 4.00%


----------



## Lightning (18 May 2009)

Investec have now fixed the 6 month term deposit rate on their website.


----------



## tomtom (18 May 2009)

I opened an account with them some time back and have recently put more money with them at 4.5% for a year...They have always provided an excellent service. So in light of what other banks have been getting up to, I think I can live with the website problem!!


----------



## Lightning (18 May 2009)

Agreed, I have had nothing but a good customer service experience from Investec, with the website issues been the only exception.


----------



## Bronco Lane (19 May 2009)

fungus said:


> Agreed, I have had nothing but a good customer service experience from Investec, with the website issues been the only exception.


 
Except...if you open an account with them after 12.a.m. you don't get same day value.  Their office is also located on the 5th. floor of a building with a very claustraphobic lift to take you there.


----------



## Gervan (19 May 2009)

One or two people have asked how Investec can offer such a high deposit interest rate. Interest rates in South Africa are higher, more like 7% or 8%.  
I know almost nothing about international banking, but is it possible the branch in Ireland is taking in deposits, promising 4% interest, and investing the money in SA where they pocket a riskier 8%?


----------



## Lightning (19 May 2009)

Bronco Lane said:


> a building with a very claustraphobic lift to take you there.



ROFL. Their glass lift is pretty cool. 



> I know almost nothing about international banking, but is it possible the branch in Ireland is taking in deposits, promising 4% interest, and investing the money in SA where they pocket a riskier 8%?



No, Interest rates are higher with all banks in SA. The reason is that the central bank there has a higher base rate.


----------



## justsally (21 May 2009)

*lol* was wondering if I should mention the "claustraphobic" lift to my other half, before he visits their offices to open an account.

"Phew" I don't have to bother now..........the glass one should impress him.


----------



## Bronco Lane (25 May 2009)

justsally said:


> *lol* was wondering if I should mention the "claustraphobic" lift to my other half, before he visits their offices to open an account.
> 
> "Phew" I don't have to bother now..........the glass one should impress him.


 
I actually went the stairs route. Mrs. Bronco went in the lift. I managed to get to the fifth floor before she did.


----------



## Damo (17 Jun 2009)

Back to the point of the thread - their previous web-site is better. 
[broken link removed]

I hope they didn't pay much for the "upgrade"!!!


----------



## Lightning (17 Jun 2009)

That link you have is to their old international website rather than their Iirsh micro site.


----------



## mark123can (17 Jun 2009)

I dont think their site is so bad 

its a bit unusual but it works quite well after youve used it a couple of times

I had no problems finding out what i wanted to know on it anyway


----------



## Lightning (18 Jun 2009)

True, the rates are easy to access and given that they don't offer online banking not much else on their website matters.


----------

